# Cockapoos chest deep in snow



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

got the girls all suited and booted for a walk in the snow. they loved it

























































































































but this is what i had to deal with when i go home 









































but once we popped them in the bath to melt odd the snow balls i got their cats off and the snuggle down for a sleep. but the boots did stop them going lame on the walk so was an easier walk home, but i don't think il be taking them that far again till the snow is less as we were only out for about 20 mins and they were struggling.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw I love those pictures. It makes me really miss the snow.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jesarie said:


> Aw I love those pictures. It makes me really miss the snow.


oh please take some of ours, its stopping me from getting to work.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

oh Delta looks lovely in her coat . What a group of cockapoos called ... a cuddle of cockapoos looks about right. Yeh Im sick of snow and its only just started x


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh Kendal they are just wonderful pictures


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I love the coats!  Ben misses the snow.  (I don't, though. )


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> oh Delta looks lovely in her coat . What a group of cockapoos called ... a cuddle of cockapoos looks about right. Yeh Im sick of snow and its only just started x


A cuddle of cockapoos


----------



## Nessie (Nov 22, 2010)

Yupp, same snowballs on Nessies n Falcors legs, lovely pictures though  

Feel free to come here and get some snow everyone, I'm already sick and tired of it  and it will probably last until april  our temperature is -15C (+5F) here i Stockholm, Sweden and *I miss the sun!*


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

i love their coats
have they got jumpers on under coats?
can i ask where you got them from?
hotter dog?
they look stunning!
a cuddle of cockapoos sounds perfect
marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah they have equafleece jumper under their coats


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Awwww. there so cute!!! It hasnt even snowed here yet!!  I cant wait for Jersey's first snow.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

bought mine coats this week .... Wilf was quite happy to put it on but had to drag him out in it ..... must nt have been fashionable enough


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ohh mine loves his coat but grown sooooooooooooo much had to order another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol
i say lead,,,,, nothing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
i say put coat on he comes and sits by front door,,,,,, bless
arent cockapoos the best???!!!!!!!!!
marzy xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I really admire your skill and patience! It must take ages to get them all kitted out for a walk! I can't imagine how I could get Dylan into a coat, let alone boots, but I think I may have to try if the winter is as bad as we suspect it will be.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

never timed how long it taked but im guessing at most 10 mins, i may video putting them on some time lol so you can see how long lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

You must have them well trained! I can imagine cockapoo chaos if I tried lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol iv just got them used to being manhandled and fiddled about with lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

im just picturing them lining up for their turn !!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol no they all look at me as if to say i want to go out but not them again lol.


----------

